
Create a Highly Organized, Synchronized Home Folder with Dropbox - tgriesser
http://lifehacker.com/5678172/create-a-highly-organized-synchronized-home-folder-with-dropbox
======
scrod
Just remember that on a Mac, which is the post's focus, Dropbox doesn't sync
any metadata at all. This has important implications for Spotlight searching,
preservation of text encoding formats, custom application bindings for
documents, and many more things. You are in for a world of pain if you try to
sync your entire home directory using this scheme.

